# DD request to Opt in on Walmart deliveries



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure what to say. I signed in and said yes to opt in.

Cc WestBurbsMac and Chicago-uber


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Seems better than restaurants


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd happily pick up Walmart orders, as long as I wouldn't have to do the shopping like you do with Instacart and Shipt.


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I did notice in the Door Dash info that they sent on this it said:

"Note that Walmart neither requires nor expects customer tipping for its deliveries, but it is OK to accept cash tips if offered."

With that being said, since customers won't be prompted to tip, I wonder if the payout for these deliveries is going to make it not worth the effort.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry, I don't own a truck.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/walmart-ends-grocery-partnership-with-uber/

I wonder if this is part of the reason. DD is on board.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Seems better than restaurants


Resterants are not that bad on Grubhub and caviar.food ready when I get there


----------



## mastercoin (Nov 7, 2014)

I’m waiting for others to try WM/DD deliveries. I live by Ohare airport and would like to see the hourly rate the best WM/DD delivery drivers make


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, hell no.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

fellow travelers we know that anything with walmart and a gig app means lower back pain and no tip for six bucks up a flight of three stairs and probably taking the trash with you on your way down, such a nice fellow, hahahaha
seriously they expect super humans now for squat can only imagine, that large patio set with the groceries in my prius....

that uber driver in denver shot his passenger can you imagine,a delivery guy just chucking grocery off a open third floor landing lol


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

So has anyone done a Walmart delivery yet?


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

BriBarb88 said:


> So has anyone done a Walmart delivery yet?


I think my husband did a couple. Said never again. Either no tips or not enough.

I kept cancelling when it was with UberEats. Did it one time from Krogers thinking that we must get paid extra. Surprise, no. Took more than forty minutes, and that was when I was lucky that there wasn't stairs or bottle water or anything. Got paid the usual $3 and distance and she tipped me $5, so $8.25.

If it were extra pay and they would check and make sure no bottled water, but since they don't do the one and I can't be sure of the other, nope.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

notmyfavoritething said:


> I think my husband did a couple. Said never again. Either no tips or not enough.
> 
> I kept cancelling when it was with UberEats. Did it one time from Krogers thinking that we must get paid extra. Surprise, no. Took more than forty minutes, and that was when I was lucky that there wasn't stairs or bottle water or anything. Got paid the usual $3 and distance and she tipped me $5, so $8.25.
> 
> If it were extra pay and they would check and make sure no bottled water, but since they don't do the one and I can't be sure of the other, nope.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------

